# Cruise Ship Photography?



## Cinka (Mar 7, 2008)

Has anyone worked as a cruise ship photographer? I've got an interview with a cruise line in about a week and I'm curious what it's like. What does the work entail? What are employee accommodations like? What are the perks and pitfalls? 

I'd love it if someone could share their experiences with me. 

Thanks!


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 7, 2008)

I haven't done that, I think there was a member here who either did it for a while or looked into it.

I don't know about the photographer specifically...but I've heard some bad stories about working on a cruise ship...the crew accommodations are said to be rather poor.  Small & crowded.  I've heard that crew are not allowed off the ship during stops.  They are worried that the crew members won't come back, leaving them short handed...so it's just not allowed.


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 7, 2008)

I remember that previous thread...you can find it here


----------



## Chibamonkey (Mar 12, 2008)

The wife and I last took a cruise in November to Progreso and Cozumel, and everytime you turned around, a crew photographer was taking your picture. Boarding, debarking, formal dining, and set portraits.

What was new to us was every shore excursion had a crew videographer taking video of the excursion activity, then was shown on the ship's channel that night and the next day at sea. Watched the channel to see just how drunk I got at Corona Beach!!!!

The crewmembers (bartenders, bus staff, stewards) that I talked to seemed to be pretty pleased, and I know the medical staff were treated fairly well (I had also heard that sometimes life wasn't so peachy working on a cruise ship, so I asked when I could).

:cheers:


----------



## Flash Harry (Mar 12, 2008)

Havent done it but I've worked on ships in a former life, accommodation these days should be fine, you may have to share though, no biggy if you get on with people, wages aren't great but you get to travel and no-one can make you stay aboard in port, you'll have you're time off like anyone else. I have heard from a CS tog though that you'll be expected to perform for many hours daily and some of the nobs on CS can be boring and tedious to say the least. H


----------

